# Donny- What has everyone brought home??



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi just got back from donny and wondered what everyone brought home??

I brought home a pacman x fantasy frog and a few livefoods


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

ive brought home a flame dalmation haliquin (thik thats how you spell it?) Crested gecko :flrt::flrt:


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

how much was your pacman frog?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i very nearly came home with a cham, but was like £10 short to get the whole setup


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

nothing:devil:

p
saw a beautifil big lemon pastel girl that would be great to bread with mine next year but dad said not allowed anymore in the house:whip:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*frog*

how much was your fantacy frog?


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

i got a reverse stripe leopard gecko:flrt:


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

i got a clamp lamp. saving my self for hammmmm


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> nothing:devil:
> 
> p
> saw a beautifil big lemon pastel girl that would be great to bread with mine next year but dad said not allowed anymore in the house:whip:


i think i saw you holding a pastel royal next to me when i was buying my gecko? lol


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

i got a RAPTOR leo with two red eyes


----------



## Paulios (Apr 21, 2008)

i got a crestie and a shctb leo


----------



## scotrates (Jun 29, 2007)

hi all
i got a female cinammon pastel royal:no1:

scotty


----------



## Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

I got a Rankin Dragon and he is mint:2thumb:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

i got a murphy paternless from kirsty and a jungle albino from fluffyboa :flrt: (at last )

didn't recognise many prople though, saw fluffy boa, kirsty, dirtydozen, bosshog, sammi and mason, wacky69, gothgirl, bowie1125, snakepliskin n family can't think of anyone else


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we managed to not buy any reptiles.. although I was tempted by a couple of things...

Mason did buy me 2 carnivorous plants though for the snake room though  

A tropical pitcher plant, and a mocassin pitcher plant.. 

never had them before... they'll be interesting


----------



## Rogue (May 4, 2007)

I got a crested gecko (not from a stall in there... was dabbling in some dodgy dealings outside in the car park) :whistling2:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Flame crestie
SHCTB leo
snake food
heat cable
luffly royal from sami and mason


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

resisted donny today big plans for Hamm next weekend


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sid vicious said:


> resisted donny today big plans for Hamm next weekend


come on hamm , cant wait :2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I got some various equipment and two baby ackies.

I desperately wanted the R.leachianus that one guy had....but was just too much for me. Also the steudners geckos were amazing!

I didn't have a name badge on, but I spoke to Lukendaniel and they kindly showed me their blue tailed monitor:flrt: and I spoke to Arkreptiles, the Rhac Shak ladies  and saw Sami and Mason, and ScottW!

Was a great day!

Anna


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

this was my first show and i came back with 2 light bulbs some live food a motley corn and a carolina corn and a heat mat


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

after saying we wouldn't come back with anything we had,

1.0 pastel het pied 08 royal
1.0 spider 08 royal
1.0 woma 07 royal
0.1 yellow ghost 07 royal
0.1 khal albino boa 08
0.1 eggeater ltc
1.0 white phase pacific ground boa 07
1.1 san fran garters
1.0 sounds garter
1.1 tokay geckos
3 mourning geckos
1 sarasins gecko
0.1 dwarf cham
Some snails for the bosc

I think that's it...


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

My first time.
Bought a nice pair of Beardies, now named Dave n Clare.
Bought a male Pictus/Big head gecko, now named Misty. (Rain is waiting to meet him.) 
Bought a turtle dock(large one).
Two tubs of crickets.
And got two orange day glow wrist bands for a tenner. :devil:

Bit of a rip off if you ask me.
Chuffing good job ASDA don't charge on the door to buy their goods.:censor::censor::censor:


Oh and a thermometer for a couple of quid.
Oh and forgot 3 viv locks. 

Think that's it. :2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

oooh you got some mourning geckos! I was selling some too, but there was no real interest in them except the "wow they are tiny" thing!

Anna


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I came home with a few various morphs of corns...as per usual!
I thought it was a great show this time round! :2thumb:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

We had a great day meeting and chatting to everyone.. 

I bought an Enigma 50% het Bell male Leopard Gecko from ArkReptiles, a baby Red Dalmation Crested Gecko and a Gargoyle Gecko both from the Rhac Shak girls..  Pictures of the three to follow tomorrow.. 

Thank you to all the organisers, it was great.. 

Well worth my extremely long train journey (only just got home at 9pm!!!)


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

can anyone me who this stall was seen something today but cant mind the name of breeders 

need to contact him ?


AT THE TOP LEFT THERE IS A GUY WITH STRIPY SHIRT ITS THE 2 GUYS TO THE RIGHT IOF HIM 1 wearing a grey hoody jumper ANYONE ANY IDEAS PLEASE???

HELP APPRECIATED 
XX


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Dunno, but i can see me at sues (snakecity)table top right hand corner in my blu adidas jumper! :lol2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

these are my babies :lol2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Good to see you got you Yemen shell:2thumb:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

me?? matt got it, i was told 1 leo and thats it :lol2:
damn men :bash:

but thanks  he is really sweet


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

ashrob said:


> Hi just got back from donny and wondered what everyone brought home??


I brought home near enough everything i took with me :whistling2: :lol2:
Must have been doing something wrong somewhere :blush:

On a brighter note, as prearranged i brought home a stunning adult Pewter female, and an 08 pair of het avalanche :flrt:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

what did you take 

i got an 08 female royal and a albino leopard gecko


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> these are my babies :lol2:


your leo is lovely i cant belive you got one of the yemens im soooo jealous really wanted one.....but it was 1 snake and 1 lizard and I already had my crestie when saw these!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

buddy said:


>


the really useful box company must love these events. shame i couldnt go


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> your leo is lovely i cant belive you got one of the yemens im soooo jealous really wanted one.....but it was 1 snake and 1 lizard and I already had my crestie when saw these!


well i couldnt believe matt, he turned around and said'lets get him' lol. saving up for next year maybe he might let me get a knob-tailed gecko :whistling2:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

We didnt buy anything but I got Adams phone number with the albino burms as we were umming and arrring over whether to buy the female to breed with our normal in a couple years but decided to go to the bar instead and spend the money there lol. Gonna get one soon tho!

Leigh was determined to get a gecko so anyone who heard someone going "he wants a bloody gecko, i dont like geckos" will have known I was there. A lot of people were looking at me lol cos my hair is a bit different its half blonde and half black lol

We met a guy that tried to get my friend Claire to stick her hand in the tub with a retic whilst I was trying to get her to buy a royal. We all came home empty handed but it was a lovely day and I even got to have the top down on the way home cos it was sunny for a while. 

Great Show! Will be hoping to get table next year with our new Unique Exotics breeding business thingy which we are setting up! 

I recognised a lot of people and the name badges helped.

:2thumb:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> well i couldnt believe matt, he turned around and said'lets get him' lol. saving up for next year maybe he might let me get a knob-tailed gecko :whistling2:


im def on the save for next year i want a nice royal - like an albino!


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> I brought home near enough everything i took with me :whistling2: :lol2:
> Must have been doing something wrong somewhere :blush:


I think lots of people did Mand ...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

We got 3 new Leos (Jungle mack, sunglow and an albino). Very happy


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

toyah said:


> I think lots of people did Mand ...


Put it down to being the wrong time of year to be selling adults, and too close to Hamm for the babies..thats my excuse anyway :lol2:
Was a good experience though, it was the first one i`ve taken anything to so good for a practice run : victory:


----------



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

We came home with a rainwater albino leo, blizzard leo and a butter x goldust corn for ourselves and 2 leos for my mam


----------



## Smoggie (May 2, 2008)

Came home with nowt..but came home to a home..(missus was gonna kick me out!!)

Wanted of the Rhac Chahoua's the guy with the pro built stand had..anyone know him?

Did like the Red spotted Garters too..and the Hoggies...

....Maybe next time!!


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

sorry people i broke my collar bone so havnt managed to get on 

my frog was 25pounds =]


----------

